# My YT Decoy Pro Race for sale in classifieds.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome bike, low miles in EC. Check it out in the classifieds. It’s got 2021 Fox 38 and dhx2 coil. Di2. If you want the top of the line Decoy and don’t wanna wait forever, buy mine! Thanks


----------



## PACLANTIC (Feb 11, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Awesome bike, low miles in EC. Check it out in the classifieds. It's got 2021 Fox 38 and dhx2 coil. Di2. If you want the top of the line Decoy and don't wanna wait forever, buy mine! Thanks


Is your Decoy still for sale? What frame size?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gone in 60 seconds! Good luck on your search


----------

